# New Holland WM 55 Slow FEL Hydraulics



## Kbass6319 (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm new to the forum and hoping someone can offer a little advise. I have a 2013 New Holland Workmaster 55 4WD tractor with 300 hrs and have noticed that my FEL hydraulics are getting slower/sloppy. Fluid is good, filter changed per manual. I did bust a line a while back, replaced and told that no bleeding was required. I must say that while I have only had the tractor about 1.5 years, I have used it to remove many small pine and tallow trees from my property. I don't believe anything was damaged and this problem started about a month ago and seems to be slowly getting worse. 3-pt seems to work fine and mainly with up/down/tilt of bucket. Any ideas what could be causing it?


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

You might start by testing the pressure on the system in various places. When you say sloppy do you mean jerky?


----------



## Kbass6319 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! Overall, it seems slower than before, but sometimes it will just hang up as if controls are bad. I'll just reapply pressure on the control lever (not sure if that's the right name) and it generally responds. 

How do you check the pressure?

It's still under warranty, but not sure this would be covered.

Thanks again!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

If it is still under warranty, I would definitely ask the dealer if they know of the problem or can offer suggestions to cure it. They may let you speak to the head mechanic or shop foreman who will offer advice. Good luck!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Kbass, welcome to the forum.

Does your three point lift work well? If not, then you may have a pump problem. 

If the lift is working OK, you may have a leaking piston seal in one or both of your loader lift cylinders (fluid bypassing the piston). Does the bucket tilt function work normally? 

OR you may have a leak in your loader control valve.


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

You would need a pressure gauge and some adapter fittings. I would recommend a 4000 psi gauge that way you would be covered for most tractors. The only way the control valve could have an internal leak would be a cracked casting or extreme spool and or wear in the casting bore. Neither are likely on a machine that new. It should be covered by the warranty, that would the way to go at first.


----------

